# celebrity cigar smokers



## skotbob (Jul 3, 2008)

How many people throughout history can you think of that are known for having a cigar in hand? 
First few I can think of are:
The Marx brothers 
Winston Churchill
George Burns
Bluto from Popeye (didnt he always have a nub in his mouth?)


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Starbuck from Battlestar Galactica? From what I can tell he was a candela guy. :r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bob Hope
David Letterman


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Arnie
Stallone
Van-damme


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Milton Berle


----------



## trader1974 (May 15, 2008)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

skotbob said:


> How many people throughout history can you think of that are known for having a cigar in hand?
> First few I can think of are:
> The Marx brothers
> Winston Churchill
> ...


That depends, in character or out??

James Gandolfini - Tony Soprano

Tom Selleck - Magnum PI


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Siggy freud 
peter falk
William Shatner


----------



## trader1974 (May 15, 2008)

John Wayne


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

red auerbach, the legend

stearns


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Pete - Disney character that beats up on Goofy

Binder - Futurama

Rush Limbaugh

Bill Clinton

JFK


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

John Kennedy
Jack Nicholson
Fidel Castro


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Bill Clinton. 


At least while his wimen folk are around. :ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

while we are on the subject, about about larry legend



stearns


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

MarbleApe said:


> Pete - Disney character that beats up on Goofy
> 
> Binder - Futurama
> 
> ...


*Monica Lewinsky*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh yeah


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Oh yeah


lol LkyLindy. By the way your avatar looks like my friend Jenna. Little hottie and her twin, serious.

Celebs who smoke...hmmm don't most of them smoke/have fancy humidors? Saw a picture of Ben Kingsley with a tampa humidor on Tampa's website. Many other celebs there as well. 
Armando Assante says he smokes 2-3 a day in a CA interview.


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Starbuck from Battlestar Galactica? From what I can tell he was a candela guy. :r


The new Starbuck smokes quite a bit too; she requests a stogie in the infirmary after waking up from a pretty rad injury.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

George burns. Twenty cigars a day and four pitchers of martinis:ss:ss Thats a good man


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Other than the single greatest baseball player EVER...Babe Ruth...my other favorite Celeb smoker is Billy Connolly


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Sam Elliot
Sharon Stone
Gene Hackman
Lee Marvin- Donovans Reef
Jack lemmon
Mickey Rourke (I think)


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Terry Bradshaw (P'burgh Steelers):ss*
*David James Elliott (JAG):ss*
*Jim Croce (Bad, Bad Leroy Brown, Time in a Bottle):ss*
*Bill Cosby*


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

You'll probably see a lot of Hellboy ads leading up to its release this weekend...guy loves to smoke right after he frags a demon. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Mrs. Ashton Kutcher
The Governator
MJ


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

she's a celebrity in my book!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pcozad1 said:


> George burns. Twenty cigars a day and four pitchers of martinis:ss:ss Thats a good man


Seriously? and the man lived to be 100!


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

james wood


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

This guy is a celebrity to me.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Michael Jordan
Mike Ditka


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

Michael Jordan of course! he's always with a cigar :tu


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## generic (Jun 4, 2008)

heitor villa-lobos, though his days of fame may be a little past


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

rsamos said:


> Bill Clinton.
> 
> At least while his wimen folk are around. :ss


 :r:r:r


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Besides Burns and Churchill, I always think of these two gents:

Ulysses Simpson Grant
Samuel Clemens


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Besides Burns and Churchill, I always think of these two gents:
> 
> Ulysses Simpson Grant
> Samuel Clemens


Yes. Grant even met his death to throat cancer. :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Damn it, you got to General Grant before I did. Isn't there even a song or a poem or story about that? "General Grant's Cigar?"

How about Tony Montana? I'd like to know the nicotine content of that guy's blood...


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Dennis Rodman (basketball)
Darren Clark (golfer)
Archie Bunker (Carrol O' Connor)
Joe Peshi (actor)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ron White of the famed Blue Collar Comedy Tour.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

I can not stand this A$$hole, but Rudy Gulliani


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Jeremy Piven


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Didn't read the whole thread, but Lawrence Taylor is workin over a RyJ Reserva Real on NBC right now, as part of the celebrity golf tour.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Al Capone (infamous mobster)
Alfred Hitchcock (film maker)
Arnold Schwarzenegger (actor and Governator extrordinaire)
Babe Ruth (athlete)
Bill Clinton (politician)
Bill Cosby (comedian/actor)
Bob Hope (comedian and TV personality)
Clint Eastwood (actor)
Danny DeVito (actor)
Darren Clark (golfer)
David James Elliott (actor)
David Letterman (comedian and TV personality)
Demi Moore (actress)
Dennis Rodman (athlete and psycho)
Fidel Castro (politician/dictator)
Francis Ford Copola (director)
Frank Sinatra (musician)
Franz Liszt (composer)
Gene Hackman (actor)
George Burns (comedian)
Heitor Villa-lobos (composer/musician)
Howard Cosell (sports journalist)
Jack Lemmon (actor)
Jack Nicholson (actor)
James Gandolfini (actor)
James Woods (actor)
Jean Claude VanDamme (actor)
Jeremy Piven (actor)
Jim Croce (musician)
Joe Peshi (actor)
John F. Kennedy (politician)
John Wayne (actor)
Karl Marx (philospher)
King Edward VII (king)
Larry Bird (athlete)
Lawrence Taylor (athlete)
Lee Marvin (actor)
Luciano Pavarotti (opera singer)
Marx brothers (comedians/actors)
Mel Gibson (actor) 
Michael Douglas (actor)
Mickey Rourke (comedian)
Mike Ditka (coach/athlete/comentator)
Milton Berle (comedian/actor)
Monica Lewinsky (resident whore)
Peter Falk (actor)
Red Auerbach (Legend and basketball coach)
Ron White (comedian)
Rudy Gulliani (politician)
Rush Limbaugh (radio host)
Sam Elliot (actor)
Sharon Stone (actress)
Samuel Clemens aka. Mark Twain (author)
Sigmund Freud (psychoanalyst)
Sylvester Stallone (actor)
Terry Bradshaw (athlete)
Tom Selleck (actor)
Ulysses Simpson Grant (politician)
W. C. Fields (actor)
Whoopi Goldberg (actress/TV personality)
Will Smith (actor)
William Shatner (actor)
Winston Churchill (politician)

Just consolidating a little :tu


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Here is a good question...

What do they smoke?


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

The only one I know of is Bill Cosby. He prefers HDM Double Corona. He has a quote that goes something like "My favorite Cuban since Desi Arnaz". (sp?)


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Miguel Angel Jimenez (golfer)
Andy Garcia (actor)
Armand Assante (actor)
Che Guevara (leftist guerilla)
Al Pacino (actor)
Dennis hopper (actor)


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Alan Shore (James Spader) is Denny Crane's (Shatner) smoking buddy!!!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Mark Twain


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

jbock said:


> :r:r:r


The Clinton cigar looks veiny :r


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Compay Segundo! (Buena Vista Social Club.)


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Kid Rock (musician)
Gertrude Stein (author)
Bonnie Parker (career criminal)
Annie Oakley (exhibition shooter)
Madonna (musician)
Jodie Foster (actress)
Wayne Gretzky (hockey)
Andre Agassi (tennis)
Charlie Chaplin (actor)
Milton Hershey (chocolateer)
Paul Anka (musician)


----------



## AllOGistics (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's two more that I didn't see on the list:

George S. Patton (WWII General)
Ernest Hemingway (Writer)


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Charlie Sheen and Elvis Costello. Seen it on a Two and a Half Men episode, along with a few other famous people.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

How can you guys forget George Hamilton


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Al Capone (infamous mobster)
Al Pacino (actor)
Alfred Hitchcock (film maker)
Andre Agassi (tennis)
Andy Garcia (actor)
Annie Oakley (exhibition shooter)
Armand Assante (actor)
Arnold Schwarzenegger (actor and Governator extrordinaire)
Babe Ruth (athlete)
Bill Clinton (politician)
Bill Cosby (comedian/actor)
Bob Hope (comedian and TV personality)
Bonnie Parker (career criminal)
Charlie Chaplin (actor)
Charlie Sheen (actor)
Che Guevara (leftist guerilla)
Clint Eastwood (actor)
Compay Segundo (musician/song writer)
Danny DeVito (actor)
Darren Clark (golfer)
David James Elliott (actor)
David Letterman (comedian and TV personality)
Demi Moore (actress)
Dennis Hopper (actor)
Dennis Rodman (athlete and psycho)
Elvis Costello (actor)
Ernest Hemingway (writer)
Fidel Castro (politician/dictator)
Francis Ford Copola (director)
Frank Sinatra (musician)
Franz Liszt (composer)
Gene Hackman (actor)
George Burns (comedian)
George Hamilton (actor)
George S. Patton (WWII General)
Gertrude Stein (author)
Heitor Villa-lobos (composer/musician)
Howard Cosell (sports journalist)
Jack Lemmon (actor)
Jack Nicholson (actor)
James Gandolfini (actor)
James Spader (actor)
James Woods (actor)
Jean Claude VanDamme (actor)
Jeremy Piven (actor)
Jim Croce (musician)
Jodie Foster (actress)
Joe Peshi (actor)
John F. Kennedy (politician)
John Wayne (actor)
Karl Marx (philospher)
Kid Rock (musician)
King Edward VII (king)
Larry Bird (athlete)
Lawrence Taylor (athlete)
Lee Marvin (actor)
Luciano Pavarotti (opera singer)
Madonna (musician)
Marx brothers (comedians/actors)
Mel Gibson (actor) 
Michael Douglas (actor)
Mickey Rourke (comedian)
Miguel Angel Jimenez (golfer)
Mike Ditka (coach/athlete/comentator)
Milton Berle (comedian/actor)
Milton Hershey (chocolateer)
Monica Lewinsky (resident whore)
Paul Anka (musician)
Peter Falk (actor)
Red Auerbach (Legend and basketball coach)
Ron White (comedian)
Rudy Gulliani (politician)
Rush Limbaugh (radio host)
Sam Elliot (actor)
Sharon Stone (actress)
Samuel Clemens aka. Mark Twain (author)
Sigmund Freud (psychoanalyst)
Sylvester Stallone (actor)
Terry Bradshaw (athlete)
Tom Selleck (actor)
Ulysses Simpson Grant (politician)
W. C. Fields (actor)
Wayne Gretzky (hockey)
Whoopi Goldberg (actress/TV personality)
Will Smith (actor)
William Shatner (actor)
Winston Churchill (politician)


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I wonder if any of them ever troll this board?


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

cbsmokin said:


> I wonder if any of them ever troll this board?


 mmmm......wonder if any gorillas have met any of em? Probaly been asked before.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

two I didn't see on the list
Hank Williams Jr (Country Singer)
James Cahn (Actor)


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

James Hetfield (Metallica)
Kirk Hammett (Metallica)


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Vince McMahon!:tu


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Kid Rock (musician)





> mmmm......wonder if any gorillas have met any of em? Probaly been asked before.


I met James Gandolfini at Balad Air Base in Iraq in 2004.

And it was before I got here, but Kid Rock has had a stogie or two in the Tiki Hut. I'll find someone who has pic's and post 'em.

Thank you, USO!!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

The late James Jamerson.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's Kid Rock at the Tiki Hut. Wish I'd been there!


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cadillac said:


> Mark Twain


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thought I would bump this because I saw another thread about it. 

Al Capone (infamous mobster)
Al Pacino (actor)
Alfred Hitchcock (film maker)
Andre Agassi (tennis)
Andy Garcia (actor)
Annie Oakley (exhibition shooter)
Armand Assante (actor)
Arnold Schwarzenegger (actor and Governator extrordinaire)
Babe Ruth (athlete)
Bill Clinton (politician)
Bill Cosby (comedian/actor)
Bob Hope (comedian and TV personality)
Bonnie Parker (career criminal)
Charlie Chaplin (actor)
Charlie Sheen (actor)
Che Guevara (leftist guerilla)
Clint Eastwood (actor)
Compay Segundo (musician/song writer)
Danny DeVito (actor)
Darren Clark (golfer)
David James Elliott (actor)
David Letterman (comedian and TV personality)
Demi Moore (actress)
Dennis Hopper (actor)
Dennis Rodman (athlete and psycho)
Elvis Costello (actor)
Ernest Hemingway (writer)
Fidel Castro (politician/dictator)
Francis Ford Copola (director)
Frank Sinatra (musician)
Franz Liszt (composer)
Gene Hackman (actor)
George Burns (comedian)
George Hamilton (actor)
George S. Patton (WWII General)
Gertrude Stein (author)
Hank Williams Jr. (musician)
Heitor Villa-lobos (composer/musician)
Howard Cosell (sports journalist)
Jack Lemmon (actor)
Jack Nicholson (actor)
James Cahn (actor)
James Gandolfini (actor)
James Hetfield (musician)
James Jamerson (musician)
James Spader (actor)
James Woods (actor)
Jean Claude VanDamme (actor)
Jeremy Piven (actor)
Jim Croce (musician)
Jodie Foster (actress)
Joe Peshi (actor)
John F. Kennedy (politician)
John Wayne (actor)
Karl Marx (philospher)
Kid Rock (musician)
King Edward VII (king)
Kirk Hammett (musician)
Larry Bird (athlete)
Lawrence Taylor (athlete)
Lee Marvin (actor)
Luciano Pavarotti (opera singer)
Madonna (musician)
Marx brothers (comedians/actors)
Mel Gibson (actor) 
Michael Douglas (actor)
Mickey Rourke (comedian)
Miguel Angel Jimenez (golfer)
Mike Ditka (coach/athlete/comentator)
Milton Berle (comedian/actor)
Milton Hershey (chocolateer)
Monica Lewinsky (resident whore)
Paul Anka (musician)
Peter Falk (actor)
Red Auerbach (Legend and basketball coach)
Ron White (comedian)
Rudy Gulliani (politician)
Rush Limbaugh (radio host)
Sam Elliot (actor)
Sharon Stone (actress)
Samuel Clemens aka. Mark Twain (author)
Sigmund Freud (psychoanalyst)
Sylvester Stallone (actor)
Terry Bradshaw (athlete)
Tom Selleck (actor)
Ulysses Simpson Grant (politician)
Vince McMahon (WWE Owner)
W. C. Fields (actor)
Wayne Gretzky (hockey)
Whoopi Goldberg (actress/TV personality)
Will Smith (actor)
William Shatner (actor)
Winston Churchill (politician)


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

I noticed Monica Lewinski was already mentioned... I just want to add that she didnt Inhale either!


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

billy connoly - legend!

robert deniro? (don't know, but he seems the kind of guy to enjoy a stogie  )

wolverine from x-men!
ummm, i think to be fair, alot of presidents and world leaders smoke them in celebration of things

andy


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

How can we forget J.D. Hogg better known as Boss Hogg;


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

Snoop Dogg









Jay-Z


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> Jeremy Piven


I actually shared a CC with Piven on the set of 'Chasing Liberty' in Prague a couple years back :r


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

Geroge Lopez


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

Few more I didn't see:

Bruce Willis
Michael Douglas
Harrison Ford
Tom Cruise
Pierce Brosnan
Joe Pantoliano
Nicholas Cage


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Salma Hayek









Kat Williams

Nas


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

*J-LO?*


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nas 







[/QUOTE]

That damn smoke looks dry as hell. Wrapper is a mess. With the money these guys have you would think they would have smokes that have been stored properly.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Steve Harvey
Bernie Mack


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Didn't see *Calvin Peete's* name mentioned (PGA golfer).

One of the wildest golf swings you'll ever see with a big 'ol stoogie in his mouth and still hits it a ton!!


----------



## james6290 (Jun 25, 2008)

bob saget too


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Antonio Carlos Jobim, the Brazilian genius, was a lover of cigars. Perhaps that's why his music is such a great complement to a fine smoke.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## malbrec100 (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't forget Hannibal Smith (aka. George Peppard), who always liked it when a plan came together...


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

neoflex said:


> Nas


That damn smoke looks dry as hell. Wrapper is a mess. With the money these guys have you would think they would have smokes that have been stored properly.[/QUOTE] LOL was about to post this, the entire RAPPER is coming undone


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

doc8466 said:


> The only one I know of is Bill Cosby. He prefers HDM Double Corona. He has a quote that goes something like "My favorite Cuban since Desi Arnaz". (sp?)


there is a fuente cigar store in ybor with a few pictures of cosby, one is him holding up an opus x box (i think it was opus x, got a bad memory)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

oh and has anyone mentioned (in charactor and out) the guy that played culumbo? (dont rememebr the actors name) and also wolverine in the xmen movies, dont know if he smokes in real life, but i believe so. (i cant rememebr his name ether)


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> oh and has anyone mentioned (in charactor and out) the guy that played culumbo? (dont rememebr the actors name) and also wolverine in the xmen movies, dont know if he smokes in real life, but i believe so. (i cant rememebr his name ether)


Peter Falk, I think the cigar and overcoat were part of the character mostly

What about Jamie Farr (Klinger) from MASH?


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


>


i have yet to find what cigars the women smoked that night.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yea. and i read they were reviewing there behavior after the game.....what the hell? cant have a victory smoke after the game with a lil beer? what are they reviewing? they cant posibly be thinking about taking away there gold because if it.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Kanye West









Pierce Brosnan.


----------

